# Big Thanks!



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Finally, received all of my 1st C & S order :woohoo: 

It took a while due to the Megs stock (with lots of pms, emails and chat with Johnny ) but delivered on time.

Top customer service team and thanks again:thumb:


----------

